# Traeger  Pellet Grills



## smokenovice (May 13, 2010)

Hi there SMF people -  

Do you have any opinions regarding this line of electric burning wood pellet smoker/grill?  

Thank you


----------



## ronp (May 13, 2010)

I have a friend that loves it, only thing he does like not  is there is not another rack to catch the drippings.


----------



## cuclimber (May 13, 2010)

Someone else will most certainly be able to confirm or correct me here, but I believe some of the models have some sort of drip tray.  My folks have been using a traeger for years (I think they have the texas elite now, they passed the old one along to my sis).  I've only seen and used the new one (elite) once, but I remember there being a large tray, that my folks had wrapped in foil, to catch the drippings.  I was grilling and didn't pay too much attention to it at the time.  Other than that, and the possible inaccessibility to other kinds of wood pellets, Traegers seem to be great overall smokers/grills.  They are definitely 'set it and forget it' smokers.  From what I know of them, you don't have to worry about the temp spikes like you would with charcoal, wood, and even gas.  Though, I don't know much about the smoke penetration and the taste the smoke from the wood pellets gives.  Hope this helps.  Hopefully someone else can fill in the gaps.


----------



## wingman (May 13, 2010)

CU Climber is correct. There is a drip tray that runs the length of the grill. I own both a Treager Texas Pellet smoker and a Louisiana WH-1320 Whole Hog pellet smoker. 

I have been smoking for a good part of my existance and I love these pellet poopers. Example, Moms day this last weekend. I put 4 pork butts on, set the digital thermostat controler to 225, filled the hopper with pellets and got in the car with the family and went to breakfast and a movie. We returned after 1 PM and it was still at temp and cooking away. 

No hassles just great food. My buddy just bought one and he has never smoked meats before. He followed some basic recipes I sent him and he smoked up a storm on Mothers day. Just like he had been doing it for years. 

Pellets.. You have your choice of Traeger but I recomend Epps Farm hardwood pellets. Also... Don @ All Things BBQ has shipped me samples of BBQ Delight pellets to try. I have heard they are very good as well.


----------



## greendrake (May 13, 2010)

Can't go wrong if you are considering one.  The Elite is the best value right now, since the price drop you get the digital controller, wheels and bronze powdercoat.  I have the Texas 075 on my deck and I could not be happier.  I cook on mine probably five nights a week and do long smokes on the weekends.  It is a set it and forget it grill, once you know your temps and times you will have complete trust in it, however can't help stopping by to check the hopper when you know it is full, just so you can stand in the smoke during a smoke cycle.

Get one and enjoy, my recommendation is to go big and get the Texas, they come with digital controllers now.  I can get 16 racks of baby backs on mine at one time.  Too much fun to cook with.


----------



## duck killer 1 (May 14, 2010)

i agree. sometimes i want to do a big smoke, and especially if it is an all nighter, it sure is nice to be able to "set it and forget it". and with the 13 or so different flavors of pellets it makes it nice for the people who don't have a lot of different woods available.


----------



## shhaker (May 14, 2010)

my best forest gump...i like it, i like it alot......!! the only thing is,  there is a drip tray but a second rack would be nice for a liquid pan/ ive made up a home made rack but ive just got the jr so im limited in space. its definatly a set and forget but makes me want a fire style smoker.. they are spendy and you could go alot cheaper, but for ease i give it a 10 out of 10.


----------



## bbqhead (May 14, 2010)

for pellets i use BBQ'ers delite,good quality and flavor.  as far as treager , i've never used one but have cookshacks and louisana pellet cookers.they all can be good to use.


----------



## valkman (May 21, 2010)

I do not own a Traeger but am looking to get one - "set it and forget it" sounds great to me.


----------



## kurtsara (May 22, 2010)

I love mine


----------



## eman (May 22, 2010)

anyone considering a trager should look at cabellas sale tomorrow am . Don't know much about tragers but they have a sale and a $200 instant rebate .


----------



## wingman (May 22, 2010)

www.bbqpitsupply.com has been selling Traegers with pellets, 180 degree thermostat and cover for $999 with free shipping and if you live out of the state od Idaho, free shipping. My buddy bought one for him and one for his brother. The y shipped and was delivered within 3 days. I have sent a few other their way. To bad I don't get a commission! 

If you have not cooked wood fire pizzas in a Traeger.... I can tell you the pizza and bacon alone will win you over.

For those who want a 180 degree thermostat, they are on ebay for $69 avg selling price. I bought one and had a issue with it. the seller quickly sent me a new one and warrantied the old one. Great price and great service.


----------



## eman (May 22, 2010)

Don't know whats the difference in the trager units ,but the one cabellas has on sale this am  till noon is $499.


----------



## dasmoker (May 22, 2010)

I just purchased the Traeger Lil Texas Elite with the digital 180 therm for $799 plus a 5% discount at checkout and free shipping.

I ordered from  www.irawoods.com


----------



## valkman (Jun 13, 2010)

I bought the Lil Tex Elite today and am stoked! I put it together and did the 45-minute "burn" on High to get it ready for smokin' action. Have a lot to do tomorrow but will definitely try it out Monday with some ribs.


----------



## smokenovice (Sep 28, 2010)

I've been gone out of the country for 5 months and just got back on to read your responses.  Thank you everyone for your input.


----------



## smokenovice (Sep 28, 2010)

I just bought a Traeger BBQ075. Does anyone have grease leaking from the bottom barrel seam of the grill next to the pellet hopper? I called Traeger and they said just use high temperature silicone? I thought their grills were welded, so there are no grease leaks?


----------



## gov- (Nov 1, 2012)

I like my Jr. except for some temp swings.  Haven't had time to really mess around with it but I love it so far.


----------



## 63willys (Mar 2, 2015)

I hav I have the Traeger Texan 075 and I use pellets made by Q-Pellets you can find the on the web @ Q-Pellets.com they have plenty of distributors I found one just a few miles from the house there great no more than +\- 10 degree temp swing with the Q pellets love them they also come in a 30 lb bag and are a little for not much more than Traeger wants for the 20 lb bag.


----------



## all jacked up (Jul 9, 2015)

Hey fellow smoker Dudes and Dudettes , I am headed 2 hours away to check out a Traeger  Lil Texas. Looks basic not an elite from the cpl pics he sent me. It's 6 years old and only used a dozen times. Any suggestions on what I should be looking for good or bad before buying. He wants 200 bones, a very nice price.


----------



## smokenovice (May 13, 2010)

Hi there SMF people -  

Do you have any opinions regarding this line of electric burning wood pellet smoker/grill?  

Thank you


----------



## ronp (May 13, 2010)

I have a friend that loves it, only thing he does like not  is there is not another rack to catch the drippings.


----------



## cuclimber (May 13, 2010)

Someone else will most certainly be able to confirm or correct me here, but I believe some of the models have some sort of drip tray.  My folks have been using a traeger for years (I think they have the texas elite now, they passed the old one along to my sis).  I've only seen and used the new one (elite) once, but I remember there being a large tray, that my folks had wrapped in foil, to catch the drippings.  I was grilling and didn't pay too much attention to it at the time.  Other than that, and the possible inaccessibility to other kinds of wood pellets, Traegers seem to be great overall smokers/grills.  They are definitely 'set it and forget it' smokers.  From what I know of them, you don't have to worry about the temp spikes like you would with charcoal, wood, and even gas.  Though, I don't know much about the smoke penetration and the taste the smoke from the wood pellets gives.  Hope this helps.  Hopefully someone else can fill in the gaps.


----------



## wingman (May 13, 2010)

CU Climber is correct. There is a drip tray that runs the length of the grill. I own both a Treager Texas Pellet smoker and a Louisiana WH-1320 Whole Hog pellet smoker. 

I have been smoking for a good part of my existance and I love these pellet poopers. Example, Moms day this last weekend. I put 4 pork butts on, set the digital thermostat controler to 225, filled the hopper with pellets and got in the car with the family and went to breakfast and a movie. We returned after 1 PM and it was still at temp and cooking away. 

No hassles just great food. My buddy just bought one and he has never smoked meats before. He followed some basic recipes I sent him and he smoked up a storm on Mothers day. Just like he had been doing it for years. 

Pellets.. You have your choice of Traeger but I recomend Epps Farm hardwood pellets. Also... Don @ All Things BBQ has shipped me samples of BBQ Delight pellets to try. I have heard they are very good as well.


----------



## greendrake (May 13, 2010)

Can't go wrong if you are considering one.  The Elite is the best value right now, since the price drop you get the digital controller, wheels and bronze powdercoat.  I have the Texas 075 on my deck and I could not be happier.  I cook on mine probably five nights a week and do long smokes on the weekends.  It is a set it and forget it grill, once you know your temps and times you will have complete trust in it, however can't help stopping by to check the hopper when you know it is full, just so you can stand in the smoke during a smoke cycle.

Get one and enjoy, my recommendation is to go big and get the Texas, they come with digital controllers now.  I can get 16 racks of baby backs on mine at one time.  Too much fun to cook with.


----------



## duck killer 1 (May 14, 2010)

i agree. sometimes i want to do a big smoke, and especially if it is an all nighter, it sure is nice to be able to "set it and forget it". and with the 13 or so different flavors of pellets it makes it nice for the people who don't have a lot of different woods available.


----------



## shhaker (May 14, 2010)

my best forest gump...i like it, i like it alot......!! the only thing is,  there is a drip tray but a second rack would be nice for a liquid pan/ ive made up a home made rack but ive just got the jr so im limited in space. its definatly a set and forget but makes me want a fire style smoker.. they are spendy and you could go alot cheaper, but for ease i give it a 10 out of 10.


----------



## bbqhead (May 14, 2010)

for pellets i use BBQ'ers delite,good quality and flavor.  as far as treager , i've never used one but have cookshacks and louisana pellet cookers.they all can be good to use.


----------



## valkman (May 21, 2010)

I do not own a Traeger but am looking to get one - "set it and forget it" sounds great to me.


----------



## kurtsara (May 22, 2010)

I love mine


----------



## eman (May 22, 2010)

anyone considering a trager should look at cabellas sale tomorrow am . Don't know much about tragers but they have a sale and a $200 instant rebate .


----------



## wingman (May 22, 2010)

www.bbqpitsupply.com has been selling Traegers with pellets, 180 degree thermostat and cover for $999 with free shipping and if you live out of the state od Idaho, free shipping. My buddy bought one for him and one for his brother. The y shipped and was delivered within 3 days. I have sent a few other their way. To bad I don't get a commission! 

If you have not cooked wood fire pizzas in a Traeger.... I can tell you the pizza and bacon alone will win you over.

For those who want a 180 degree thermostat, they are on ebay for $69 avg selling price. I bought one and had a issue with it. the seller quickly sent me a new one and warrantied the old one. Great price and great service.


----------



## eman (May 22, 2010)

Don't know whats the difference in the trager units ,but the one cabellas has on sale this am  till noon is $499.


----------



## dasmoker (May 22, 2010)

I just purchased the Traeger Lil Texas Elite with the digital 180 therm for $799 plus a 5% discount at checkout and free shipping.

I ordered from  www.irawoods.com


----------



## valkman (Jun 13, 2010)

I bought the Lil Tex Elite today and am stoked! I put it together and did the 45-minute "burn" on High to get it ready for smokin' action. Have a lot to do tomorrow but will definitely try it out Monday with some ribs.


----------



## smokenovice (Sep 28, 2010)

I've been gone out of the country for 5 months and just got back on to read your responses.  Thank you everyone for your input.


----------



## smokenovice (Sep 28, 2010)

I just bought a Traeger BBQ075. Does anyone have grease leaking from the bottom barrel seam of the grill next to the pellet hopper? I called Traeger and they said just use high temperature silicone? I thought their grills were welded, so there are no grease leaks?


----------



## gov- (Nov 1, 2012)

I like my Jr. except for some temp swings.  Haven't had time to really mess around with it but I love it so far.


----------



## 63willys (Mar 2, 2015)

I hav I have the Traeger Texan 075 and I use pellets made by Q-Pellets you can find the on the web @ Q-Pellets.com they have plenty of distributors I found one just a few miles from the house there great no more than +\- 10 degree temp swing with the Q pellets love them they also come in a 30 lb bag and are a little for not much more than Traeger wants for the 20 lb bag.


----------



## all jacked up (Jul 9, 2015)

Hey fellow smoker Dudes and Dudettes , I am headed 2 hours away to check out a Traeger  Lil Texas. Looks basic not an elite from the cpl pics he sent me. It's 6 years old and only used a dozen times. Any suggestions on what I should be looking for good or bad before buying. He wants 200 bones, a very nice price.


----------

